# Nissan Juke-R Takes on Exotics in Dubai Street Race [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

We have already seen the video of the Nissan Juke-R taking on some Italian and German exotics in Dubai, but a newer version has surfaced which is much better quality and allows us to watch the super cars get whipped in high definition.

The Juke-R is seen competing with a Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG, a Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 and a Ferrari 458 Italia in a small circuit somewhere on the streets of Dubai. This video must have been staged by Nissan, so it is not a big surprise that the Juke-R takes the checkered flag, however rigged or not the Juke-R looks like it handles really well through those corners and takes off pretty quickly off the line.

Watch the new and improved video after the jump.

More: *Nissan Juke-R Takes on Exotics in Dubai Street Race [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

